# Melkorians Unite



## baraka (Mar 7, 2002)

> 'Who is the Lord of the Darkness?'





> 'It is he whose name is not now spoken; for the Valar have deceived you concerning him, putting forward the name of Eru, a phantom devised in the folly of their hearts, seeking to enchain Men in servitude to themselves. For they are the oracle of this Eru, which speaks only what they will. But he that is their master shall yet prevail, and he will deliver you from this phantom; and his name is Melkor, Lord of All, Giver of Freedom, and he shall make you stronger than they.'





> 'The Valar have possessed themselves of the land where there is no death; and they lie to you concerning it, hiding it as best they may, because of their avarice, and their fear lest the Kings of Men should wrest from them the deathless realm and rule the world in their stead. And though, doubtless, the gift of life unending is not for all, but only for such as are worthy, being men of might and pride and great lineage, yet against all Justice is it done that this gift, which is his due, should be withheld from the King of Bangs, Ar-Pharazôn, mightiest of the sons of Earth, to whom Manwë alone can be compared, if even he. But great kings do not brook denials, and take what is their due.'


So, i ask you, is it time to call Melkor himself to rid this world of death to us all! All Hail Melkor, mightiest of all the Vala. In this movement, we will use Grond, the hammer of the Underworld as a symbol of our allegiance to him.


----------



## Grond (Mar 7, 2002)

Since my name was used in invoking this thread, I have no choice but to jump in. 

Let me tell you about Melkor. His designs were the most awesome! If the durn Valar had just left him alone, the world of Middle-earth would have been turned into a Garden of Eden. The Elves and Man would have had it made since their very own God would have been living among them. One must remember that despite the machinations of Eru, it was Melkor who distorted the music and got things going his way.

And he'd have had everything his own way except for that rat Tulkas. Comes out of nowhere (the void) and starts kickin my bosses' butt. No fair. Eru knows that my boss can't be beat by anything available, so he goes and creates a special Vala whose only reason for existence is to kick Melkor butt. No fair, foul, off-sides, personal foul. That Eru just didn't play by the game or Middle-earth would have been ours. DOU YOU HEAR ME.... MINE ALL MINE!!!!! errrrr..... ummmmm. I mean Melkor's.... all Melkor's......


----------



## baraka (Mar 7, 2002)

Hmmm, there appears to not to be many followers of our Lord.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 8, 2002)

Seeing as I am the loyal servant of Sauron than I shall give my alliegance to Melkor, lord of all! Perhaps Lord Melkor himself would join us!!!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 8, 2002)

Greetings my faithful servants, your loyalty will be rewarded. For I am Melkor, Lord of All, and I shall overthrow the old fool Iluvatar, who lost most of his power in creation of Valar and Arda! My imprisonment will be his demise, soon I will master powers of The Void, and The Void is greater than Eru, it is eternal, older than him. Than I shall take The Flame of Creation from him, and I will rule supreme, wielding The Power of Making as well as Unmaking! And don`t believe this Valar propaganda about Turin killing me, total bull****. Unfortunately Silmarillion and most other sources were written by elven and Numenorian Sages, however some words of true may be found there, like words of Sauron The Great to Ar-Pharizon:

And out of it the world was made. For Darkness alone is worshipful, and the Lord thereof (Melkor) may yet make other worlds to be gifts to those that serve him, so that the increase of their power shall find no end"


----------



## baraka (Mar 8, 2002)

Yes, the faithful will be greatly rewarded by our Lord and Master, Melkor , he who arises in Might. All hail the Allmighty Melkor.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 8, 2002)

I just thought I'd post here so that you lot could read my sig.


----------



## baraka (Mar 8, 2002)

A heretic, but he who arises in might in the End will have his way. 

All hail the Allmighty Melkor  
Master of the Void and future master of All.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 8, 2002)

*Yipee!!!*

   There's a couple of us Ulairi hanging around, what do you want us to do, almighty master of darkness!!!


----------



## baraka (Mar 13, 2002)

Servant: Master, is it time yet. Are we finally ready to destroy the Valar.

Melkor: Not yet, our time is coming, but no just yet. 
It will not be long before we are ready to reveal ourselves to the Valar. We will have revenge.


----------



## Glaurung (Mar 14, 2002)

Ha! baraka, the lotr context almost makes Episode one sound like it has good dialogue!

BTW, Lord Melkor, the dragon hosts and myself stand ready to serve your righteous cause!


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 14, 2002)

Why don't you make an RPG of this??? It would be a great one!!!


----------



## baraka (Mar 14, 2002)

Master, our forces grow stronger each passing day. But where are the Valaraukar, the scourges of fire that in Middle-earth were called the Balrogs, demons of terror. Hmmm. Now I see the wisdom of my master. The time is coming. Soon it will be to late for them to stop us. 
All hail the Mighty Melkor.


----------



## 7doubles (Mar 14, 2002)

this to is my fight, and service only in the true spirit of melco, morgoth baugler!!!!!!!!


----------



## baraka (Mar 14, 2002)

Master, what do you wish of your servant?

Melkor: everything is going according to plan, soon Sauron will begin gathering our forces; alredy his Nazgul are here and my dragons are coming. A new breed of orcs is on the way. All the while the Valar sit idle and do nothing. Soon Manwe, soon.


----------



## Merry (Mar 15, 2002)

Beware the little folk Lord Melkor, I have experience in fighting battles that you cannot see or plan for. I will cause you unbearable pain and embarrassment before your proud servants.

Behold Merry, freedom fighter for all that is good!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 15, 2002)

Time has not come yet! Where is my faithful hammer of Doom, where is my greatest Balrog?


----------



## Camille (Mar 15, 2002)

Dear Lord Melkor your greatest Balrog has been dead at the Gondoling battle!!!


----------



## Merry (Mar 15, 2002)

Haha! Gutted....

Where is your power now?


----------



## Grond (Mar 15, 2002)

*Hammer of Hell* at your service. Now the true might of Melkor will be revealed!!!!


----------



## baraka (Mar 15, 2002)

Master, the heretics amuse me. Do they really think that the Valaraukar can be unmade. Do you think because the fell in ME they are no more. HA. It´s exactly because of their complacency that they will eventually fall.
Soon heretics, soon.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 18, 2002)

My Lord,
My name is Magnus, known as the Destroyer, one of Glaurung's
dragon hoard.As death and destruction are among my best assets,
I wish to aide my Lord Glaurung and your All-Powerful Majesty.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 18, 2002)

Halt Melkor,
For I´m Maedhros, eldest son of Feanor and i have returned from the Halls of Mandos to put an end to all your evils from taking place again. I have not forgotten what you did to me, and i will have my revenge.


----------



## Woo (Mar 19, 2002)

Behold the Woo returns Lord Melkor!
I served you in the first age after i left Ulmo who cares nothing but for the sea.
My strength is not in war by arms but by confusion of the mind and body of all races in arda.
Enabling me to create illusions and make darkness seem like light till our goal is achieved!
I offer my services to you do accept me?


----------



## baraka (Mar 19, 2002)

Melkor: Woo, I´m pleased that another comes to my allegiance. Yes, you are one of us now. Our forces grow stronger with each passing day. Do you see Manwe, the time grows short for your reign and that of your Master Eru.
And you, pitiful Maedhros, i should have ended your pathetic life when i had the chance. It doesn´t matter, your end and those of the servants of Eru is drawing to an end.


----------



## Merry (Mar 19, 2002)

You keep trying but always fail! Has history taught you nothing?


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm here. You are all very afraid now!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 19, 2002)

Maedhros wants to scare me!  Don`t make me laugh pathetic elfling, you cannot even find reliable allies to your cause( remember Ulfang), not to mention you lost your life because of a jewel and following a foolish Oath! You are a stubborn fool, just like your father, but I don`t complain, for deeds of Feanor and his sons served me well, you even destroyed Doriath for me!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 19, 2002)

When a noldorian prince gives his word, he follows it to the very end. Even if it´s good or evil. I have not forgotten my torment in Thangorodrim where i was hanged. I will stop you with my last dying breath.


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 19, 2002)

whispers **psst Maedhros...you fall into a fiery crack in the earth...thats after I kick butt**


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 19, 2002)

I fell to a fiery crack in the earth? Hmmmm. That part of my memory is blurry. I remeber gaining a silmaril and then ........ there I was in the Hall of Mandos. Hmmmm.
But Eru has granted me pardon and returned me to ME so that i could fight against the next wave of Melkor´s invasion.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 20, 2002)

Ah Maedhros, you are but tasty morsel for the dragon hoard!


----------



## baraka (Mar 20, 2002)

Melkor: Yes, my minions are getting ready for battle. Seems that our dragons are nearly ready.
Ha, Maedhros, even you could not defeat a dragon and live. HA, HA, HA.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 21, 2002)

My Lord Melkor, Your dragons are more than ready!Especially to devour
a certain so-called elf-lord who has been hurling vile threats against
your person.


----------



## baraka (Mar 21, 2002)

Melkor: So let it be written, so let it be done, I Melkor ,he who arises in might, order you Magnus the Destroyer to take care of this pitiful excuse for an elf, and rid the world of his annoying presence.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 22, 2002)

Yes! Destroy those that oppose Melkor The Great, hunt them, pursue relentlessly, until they understand how foolish they were to deny Lord Of Darkness, and prostrate themselves before me, and plead for mercy , and suffer, and scream in terror!


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 22, 2002)

I thank your Lordship for this un-looked for opportunity to prove
myself in your service Great Lord. You will not be disappointed, I
assure you!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 22, 2002)

Ha. Melkor, do you so fear me like this, to send one of your "precious" dragons against me. I assure you, i will take more than one of your creatures to slain me. Remember I have returned from the dead to seek vengeance upon the whole house of my Father.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 22, 2002)

Speak not so my Lord Melkor, insolent one, lest I turn and slay you swiftly!


----------



## Halandor (Mar 26, 2002)

I Halandor, King of Harad, am at your command, your greatness.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 30, 2002)

Sorry, but there already is a King of Harad, I believe.


----------

